# EEA Family Permit (Supporting Documents)



## kuzukuzu (May 19, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm an Australian citizen who has been working and residing in Lithuania for two years. My Lithuanian wife will begin an undergraduate study programme in the UK from the autumn and I would like to join her long-term in the UK. Following the advice taken from the UK Border Agency, I will need to initially apply for an EEA Family Permit. All the information and requirements seems relatively straightforward, however, I have a few questions which I would like to clarify further. Specifically:

1. As part of the supporting documents list, it is stated _'a copy of the EEA national's passport, endorsed by the EEA national's embassy in the country of application'_ - I suppose this was written for EEA nationals already residing in the UK, but what should be done in the case whereby my wife still lives in Lithuania?

2. I intend to supply documents of my current employment, including salary remittance over the past 5 months. However, to ensure adequacy of funds prior to finding work in the UK, I plan to supply documents confirming a pledge of parental support. Would a notarised pledge, bank and credit card statement(s) be sufficient in this case?

3. What about the accommodation issue? We intend to travel to the UK *together* some time before the start of the autumn semester, so without a current address in the UK, what should we provide in terms of proposed accommodation?

4. Aside from the obvious - confirmation of my wife's enrollment, marriage certificate, Lithuanian residence card, passports, photographs etc., could someone advise about the 'appropriate' amount of extra evidence in order to prove our relationship is true and continuous, as well as that which covers the ability to financially support ourselves? We have been married two years (marriage registered in Lithuania), but having read some of the earlier threads made here, it appears that some people send through an absolute plethora of supporting evidence - skype conversations, photo albums, proof of cohabitation, shared finances, etc... surely some level of discretion should be applied here? Or is it a case of the more the better?

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kuzukuzu said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm an Australian citizen who has been working and residing in Lithuania for two years. My Lithuanian wife will begin an undergraduate study programme in the UK from the autumn and I would like to join her long-term in the UK. Following the advice taken from the UK Border Agency, I will need to initially apply for an EEA Family Permit. All the information and requirements seems relatively straightforward, however, I have a few questions which I would like to clarify further. Specifically:
> 
> 1. As part of the supporting documents list, it is stated _'a copy of the EEA national's passport, endorsed by the EEA national's embassy in the country of application'_ - I suppose this was written for EEA nationals already residing in the UK, but what should be done in the case whereby my wife still lives in Lithuania?


Get it endorsed by the passport issuing office.



> 2. I intend to supply documents of my current employment, including salary remittance over the past 5 months. However, to ensure adequacy of funds prior to finding work in the UK, I plan to supply documents confirming a pledge of parental support. Would a notarised pledge, bank and credit card statement(s) be sufficient in this case?


What is more helpful is to have savings to tide you over when you both first arrive in UK. Third-party support carries little weight.



> 3. What about the accommodation issue? We intend to travel to the UK *together* some time before the start of the autumn semester, so without a current address in the UK, what should we provide in terms of proposed accommodation?


You don't need a confirmation of permanent UK accommodation, but you will need it for your EEA2 residence card application. For EEA permit, you can stay with your parents or other relatives - all you need is one double room.



> 4. Aside from the obvious - confirmation of my wife's enrollment, marriage certificate, Lithuanian residence card, passports, photographs etc., could someone advise about the 'appropriate' amount of extra evidence in order to prove our relationship is true and continuous, as well as that which covers the ability to financially support ourselves? We have been married two years (marriage registered in Lithuania), but having read some of the earlier threads made here, it appears that some people send through an absolute plethora of supporting evidence - skype conversations, photo albums, proof of cohabitation, shared finances, etc... surely some level of discretion should be applied here? Or is it a case of the more the better?


Include a letter of support/sponsorship from your wife, in which she formally states her intention to support you, and write briefly about your relationship history. You can do the same, from your standpoint. Small amount of Skype, text, and emails may be helpful but don't go overboard.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


kuzukuzu said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm an Australian citizen who has been working and residing in Lithuania for two years. My Lithuanian wife will begin an undergraduate study programme in the UK from the autumn and I would like to join her long-term in the UK. Following the advice taken from the UK Border Agency, I will need to initially apply for an EEA Family Permit. All the information and requirements seems relatively straightforward, however, I have a few questions which I would like to clarify further. Specifically:
> 
> ...


1) A single photocopy of the bio page of her passport couple with her Lithuanian ID card will suffice.
2) It's unnecessary whilst applying for a Family Permit, however- You might needed later when applying for a Residence Card EEA2.
3) Don't worry much about it. The address of the hotel/hostel y'all will be staying is enough.
4) Just need to add your wife's cover letter. As for the rest, it's unnecessary.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## kuzukuzu (May 19, 2013)

Joppa, Jrge, many thanks.




> What is more helpful is to have savings to tide you over when you both first arrive in UK. Third-party support carries little weight.


It shouldn't be an issue to prove financial sustainability through savings - though would a credit card statement with appropriate limit be helpful too, do you think?



> You don't need a confirmation of permanent UK accommodation, but you will need it for your EEA2 residence card application. For EEA permit, you can stay with your parents or other relatives - all you need is one double room.


I haven't started the online application for the EEA permit, so about accommodation - this was only a presumption. We don't have relatives or family there - the plan was to stay in temporary accommodation (hostel), while searching for an appropriate place for longer-term residence. Of course, we are planning to seek out suitable properties online ahead of time. But, in this case, would a hostel booking or otherwise be enough when applying? And should this be pre-paid or cover a certain period of time?



> Include a letter of support/sponsorship from your wife, in which she formally states her intention to support you


She will receive a scholarship, but this is hardly sufficient to support us both. Or did you mean support through meeting the requirements under the EU treaty for non-EU family members of EU citizens?



> 1) A single photocopy of the bio page of her passport couple with her Lithuanian ID card will suffice.


Should it be notarised?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi


kuzukuzu said:


> Joppa, Jrge, many thanks.
> 
> 1) It shouldn't be an issue to prove financial sustainability through savings - though would a credit card statement with appropriate limit be helpful too, do you think?
> 
> ...


1) Credit cards not always are considered source of income/funds.
2) Do not prepay ANYTHING before looking at it. Again, address of the place is enough.
3) To obtain the Family Permit, financial requirement isn't an issue. It will become one, when the EU-National is sponsoring their loved ones for a Residence Card as student. Here is where your savings will help.
4) No, that's why you are including her ID card.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## kuzukuzu (May 19, 2013)

Jrge said:


> 3) To obtain the Family Permit, financial requirement isn't an issue. It will become one, when the EU-National is sponsoring their loved ones for a Residence Card as student. Here is where your savings will help.


Hello again,

I'm a little confused regarding this point. You mention the the financial requirement isn't an issue when trying to obtain the EEA Family Permit, however in terms of what Joppa said, specifically:



> What is more helpful is to have savings to tide you over when you both first arrive in UK. Third-party support carries little weight.


I understood that I will need to show proof of funds when obtaining it? And if they will want proof of funds for the initial relocation - what kind of figure would be deemed 'acceptable' ?


Also, on a side note, the address of a proposed hostel/hotel is sufficient in this case? 

Thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


kuzukuzu said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I'm a little confused regarding this point. You mention the the financial requirement isn't an issue when trying to obtain the EEA Family Permit, however in terms of what Joppa said, specifically:
> 
> ...


1) I am -grammatically speaking- taking Joppa's suggestion more, as in having savings to help you settle easier in the UK. Because for this entry clearance it isn't required. Read here: UK Border Agency | Supporting documents for an EEA family permit

2) Yes. Kindly ask your spouse to mention on her cover letter that's a temporary housing until you are able to find a permanent place.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## kuzukuzu (May 19, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1) I am -grammatically speaking- taking Joppa's suggestion more, as in having savings to help you settle easier in the UK. Because for this entry clearance it isn't required. Read here:
> 
> ...



Jrge, sorry for the delay - but I was waiting until I'd completed the online application. With that, there's a few things I'm still unsure about:

1. I don't quite understand what you're saying for point 2) above... ? Both you and Joppa mention about family or friend's house/'temporary housing' - however my wife is still living with me together in Lithuania, so we have no accommodation in the UK at this point, nor friends/family who we could get a 'supporting letter' from to stay with them. As I read under "Accomodation details" - it's written as if the sponsor (EEA citizen) already lives in the UK. So what would be sufficient in this case? Just merely a statement that we _intend_ to stay in X hostel/hotel from y period to z period? I'm a little lost here...

2. Do the translations of crucial documents like the marriage certificate need to be notarised or certified in some way? Or is the translation itself from a translation agency together with the original certificate sufficient?

Thanks once again


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


kuzukuzu said:


> Jrge, sorry for the delay - but I was waiting until I'd completed the online application. With that, there's a few things I'm still unsure about:
> 
> 1. I don't quite understand what you're saying for point 2) above... ? Both you and Joppa mention about family or friend's house/'temporary housing' - however my wife is still living with me together in Lithuania, so we have no accommodation in the UK at this point, nor friends/family who we could get a 'supporting letter' from to stay with them. As I read under "Accomodation details" - it's written as if the sponsor (EEA citizen) already lives in the UK. So what would be sufficient in this case? Just merely a statement that we _intend_ to stay in X hostel/hotel from y period to z period? I'm a little lost here...
> 
> ...


1) Temporary housing: Hostel/Hotel. Regulations indicate that the EU National can stay up to 90 days in any State. That means a hotel will suffice this.

2) whilst isn't required to have documents notarized/certified, all my documents + those of the people I have helped had been notarized. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## azoo_humble (Jun 3, 2013)

*Accommodation requirement*

Hi,

I'm applying for an EEA permit early next year and I want some information regarding accommodation in UK, which can fulfill the visa requirement.


My wife who is a citizen of EU country has just moved to UK from Poland where we were living together for almost 1 year. This movement was made with our plan to live their permanently. She has found a job there and currently staying with her family there. But she needs to have her own place on rent and now the question comes does she have to buy a double room now to later show that I can join her there. 

OR

She can have single room for now, save money and when its my time to apply then she can move to new place with double room? I guess hotel accommodation won't be of any use here.


Looking for your help please. Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Accommodation isn't part of the requirement for EEA family permit. A UK address suffices.


----------



## azoo_humble (Jun 3, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Accommodation isn't part of the requirement for EEA family permit. A UK address suffices.


Thanks for your reply Joppa.

So I don't need to attach letter from the my wife's land lord saying I can join her at the same address in UK?. I'm confused as I read on other posts that land lord must give a letter of consent whereby he/she agrees that I can join my partner at her residence.

Can you please throw some light on it  thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

For spouse visa under UK immigration rules you do but not for EEA family permit. Nor do you require financial information.


----------



## azoo_humble (Jun 3, 2013)

really.. i guess i would have to re-think my application. Thanks Joppa


----------

